# [SOLVED] Nvgts.sys Problem



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

Windows XP Pro keeps finding a SATA controller after boot and asks for nvgts.sys on SRCDATA. This is a SATA performance driver. System Explorer indicates it is loaded by the system at startup. 

I have just installed an Asus DVD drive and a larger second hard disc in slots Sata-2 and -3.

Despite my pointing this annoying popup to c:\Windows\System32\Drivers, where nvgts.sys resides, this is not accepted and I have to kill the popup.

The new HDD, the DVD and everything else works perfectly despite this, so I simply need to get rid of the popup.

Regards,
Cheemag.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Nvgts.sys Problem*

Try downloading the most recent SATA driver from your motherboard manufacturer. [Solved] Nvgts.sys BSOD - Issue Fixed? - Windows-XP-General-Discussion - Windows-XP


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Nvgts.sys Problem*



spunk.funk said:


> Try downloading the most recent SATA driver from your motherboard manufacturer. [Solved] Nvgts.sys BSOD - Issue Fixed? - Windows-XP-General-Discussion - Windows-XP


 Thank you for your reply.

The MB is an Asus M2N68-AM PLUS.

The only file for this MB on the Asus site is a 'raid driver' which includes (several hundred directories down) the file nvgts.sys which is a later incarnation than the one presently in c:\Windows\System32\Drivers.

The expanded .ZIP file has an apparent utility called 'Makedisc", but I can't see how I can if the Asus DVD isn't working!

I'll try to make a disc on another machine and see how I get on, but there's still the problem of reading that disc on the problem machine !

Regards,
Cheemag


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Nvgts.sys Problem*

You would download your SATA driver from this Page: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download M2N68-AM PLUS Select your OS and scroll down to SATA driver. You do not have to make a disc.


----------



## Cheemag (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Nvgts.sys Problem*



spunk.funk said:


> You would download your SATA driver from this Page: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download M2N68-AM PLUS Select your OS and scroll down to SATA driver. You do not have to make a disc.


Actually the driver came from Nvidia, which was at the root of the problem.

Installed and working now.

What a two-day performance just to install a DVD and an HDD !!!

Thanks for your assistance.

Regards,

Cheemag


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most welcome! cheers.


----------

